# Backyard VSP Trellis



## Voltron (Nov 3, 2016)

Just thought I would share a picture of my basic backyard vertical shoot positioning trellis system I am putting in this fall..

About 38 feet long two rows 6 feet apart prolly going to space The Vines 5 feet apart so I can get 14 Vines

Added compost and some kind of material that helps break up Clay on the one side

Might put in a third row.. But just wanted to get it started

I live near Toledo Ohio the soil here is great being that it used to be a swam


----------



## Voltron (Nov 3, 2016)

*swamp

Thinking of going with five Merlot 2 Cabernet Sauvignon and 7 Cabernet Franc

Everyone says the Cabernet Sauvignon might not work but I still want to experiment...this area is the northernmost it may grow in

I will add pictures to this thread as I add to my backyard Vineyard

Comments welcome


----------



## Masbustelo (Nov 5, 2016)

If it were me I would set aside the wire for the time being. I would study how to double dig if you. Don't know how. Then I would round up leaves and double dig or trench compost them in your rows. How did you anchor your posts? How will you tension the wires? The leaves will hold back vigor and. Slow release nutrients over the next few years and help with micro nutrient issues.


----------



## VillaVino (Nov 6, 2016)

Spacing your rows too close together may cause problems due to shading. Are your rows east/west or north/south. My vines are at 6' spacing and support posts are at 18'. 10' between rows.


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 6, 2016)

Depending on your latitude, a general rule of thumb is to space the same as your height. Mine are at 6' but that is dictated by my tractor. I try to hedge to 6-7 ft. I don't see your anchors, but remember the fruiting wire will have a lot of weight on it.

Looks very pretty!


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

I did think about not putting up the wires.. But I guess I have no patience.. And wanted to kind of see what it's going to look it like

Only put them up on one side.. I did cut the bottom one off.. Luckily I left extra wire on both sides so when I cut it I can reuse it again.. Definitely a lot easier to get the tiller underneath


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

I will look up the double dig.. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

These are the wire anchors i used they work for 12 - 13 gauge galvanized wire

They are one way only so once you pull it through it cannot go back

I use 12 gauge wire purchase both on Amazon

Left extra about a foot foot and a half on each side.. for mistakes and I can grab it and pull as tight as I want.. I left them a little loose and hanging so the polls aren't pulling on each other when it snows this winter

Looped the extra wire around and around itself as the end is very sharp and I have kids


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

The rows face north-south.. Only option cuz I didn't want to build 5 short rows

I was going to space the vine 6 foot apart as that is what the rows are but I heard a lot of commercial wineries space in 4 to 5 feet apart to get the grape smaller for more bold Flavor.. I may go back to 6 feet apart


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 8, 2016)

Voltron said:


> These are the wire anchors i used they work for 12 - 13 gauge galvanized wire
> 
> They are one way only so once you pull it through it cannot go back
> 
> ...



Good for the wires, but I was thinking of the posts. Unless you have them really deep, you'll need to tie them back or brace them. I learned the hard way how much load a fully mature vine with fruit puts on the trellis.


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

4x4's angled in 2ft deep with concrete..6ft high above ground

I was hoping not to use ground anchors but I have it as an option if needed..tho it will make mowing a little harder 

Thx for the heads up


----------



## Voltron (Nov 8, 2016)

4x4's angled in 2ft deep with concrete..6ft high above ground

I was hoping not to use ground anchors but I have it as an option if needed..tho it will make mowing a little harder 

Thx for the heads up


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 9, 2016)

Voltron said:


> 4x4's angled in 2ft deep with concrete..6ft high above ground
> 
> I was hoping not to use ground anchors but I have it as an option if needed..tho it will make mowing a little harder
> 
> Thx for the heads up



Hopefully that will do it. You can do the fence end post Asian alternative, keeps it within the row so no trip or mowing hazards. Good luck growing.


----------

